
News as a social play: Here comes MySpace News - danielha
http://www.thepomoblog.com/archive/news-as-a-social-play-here-comes-myspace-news/
======
python_kiss
I read about this on a post titled "MySpace News: The Digg Killer?" The
comments on Mashable are worth checking out:

http://mashable.com/2007/03/08/myspace-news/

By their own contention, MySpace is a "place for friends". I am not sure what
NewsCorp has in mind, but this is certainly not a direction that will appeal
to teens. Companies that try to appeal to everyone end up losing market share
to smaller more focused startups.

